# pompano limits?



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

I cannot for the life of me find the pompano limits... have searched the dnr site forever. plz help


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

According to the newbie fishing help thread above it say no limit on Pompano's


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They're not a gamefish, so no limit. Same with whiting, croaker, spots, ect.


----------

